# Lotta Ramcat kills in the Challenge entry thread



## Kris87 (Oct 31, 2016)

Before anybody says I'm only posting this because of some bandwagon, I've been shooting these heads for years now.  I'm happy to see a lot of guys give them a shot this year.  I truly don't think you will find a better flying, penetrating, hole creating fixed head than this one.  I know there are some heads with tougher blade design, but that really doesn't matter to me with what you get from these heads in terms of performance.  

What are some of the new shooters thoughts so far on them?


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Oct 31, 2016)

Hmmmmm...... wonder why?


----------



## GADawg08 (Oct 31, 2016)

although I have yet to send one flying at a deer, I love them!!.....other than they won't fit in my quiver. By far the best flying fixed blade I've ever shot


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 31, 2016)

Shot 2 does.... impressed with them! The 1st went 20yards and the 2nd 50 yards. If I do my part they work great. I did replace my blades on both heads. I tried re-sharping, but had some nicks and decided just to replace. I still like my Exodus's and have shot a couple twice with not replacing the blades. And yes I have to put them in my quiver just right in order to get them to fit.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 31, 2016)

This is my first season shooting the RC - after several years of shooting Montecs. I switched with hopes of getting more blood on the ground - I despise a spotty blood trail! No shots yet, but I'm looking forward to my first harvest with the Ramcat!


----------



## SWWTV (Oct 31, 2016)

*Ram Cat Blood Trail*

Big Entrance Hole and Big Exit Hole. I have shot a lot of different heads but I really like the Ram Cats. I will never shoot any  Broadhead expandable or fixed that doesn't cut a good hole on entrance as well as exit. My opinion both are very important if you want to find you game easily. Nothing worse than poor blood trail.


----------



## spydermon (Oct 31, 2016)

It's the new bandwagon thing to shoot this year...just like others in the past.  
Seem like good heads though


There's some weird looking pizza cutter looking heads in there too.  They sure are some odd looking suckers


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Oct 31, 2016)

After changing to Exodus last year I've recommitted to Ramcats. They just plain shoot good (and if I have to buy blades periodically I'll just buy blades).

That said, I've only shot them at one deer this year. The broadhead really didn't do as much damage as I'd hoped (the rest of the story: that's because the deer fooled me and headed away from me outta my little oak flat. Misjudged the distance (no time to range him plus the deer squatted a bit when I shot. Arrow flew just a millimeter or two over one of my target buck's back).


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 31, 2016)

spydermon said:


> It's the new bandwagon thing to shoot this year...just like others in the past.
> Seem like good heads though
> 
> 
> There's some weird looking pizza cutter looking heads in there too.  They sure are some odd looking suckers



Watch the bandwagon talk pal.    that was already snubbed out in the first post. 
Seriously,  they look like good heads.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 31, 2016)

Can I borrow one?


----------



## bukhuntr (Oct 31, 2016)

I destroyed a big 150" 8 in Kansas this evening with a ramcat!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Nov 1, 2016)

I've used three new to me Broadheads this season, the Ramcat original 125, the Bipolar 125, and the kill zone 100, my dad killed one with the bipolar a lot of blood 50 yard recovery, but if your not careful the blades make noise, I'd say use the rubber bands, my son killed one with the kill zone, a lot of blood 20 yard recovery, great Broadhead but it does make noise in flight, almost a whistle sound, I killed two with the Ramcats, a lot of blood on both, 40 yard recoveries, down a ridge, the Ram cat makes no noises, that is the biggest difference I noticed, fast and quiet, bout the same price as kill zone and 10$ cheaper than bipolar


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 1, 2016)

I really think most Fixed blades Broadheads are by far the best all around. I shot Muzzy for years and still think they make a great Fixed blade. Yes I shoot Ram Cats because they fly exactly as my field points and as I said before big hole in big out,  massive Blood trails and the best penetration. Most all Fix Blade Broadheads such as Muzzy, Interloc are killer heads. I shot a few different Hybrid and expendables Broadheads and to be honest I was never happy with the results. I had to have Scott Lopez track two of my deer shot with Hybrid expandable, one of the deer had a very small hole in and a big hole out. The shot was perfect and the deer only ran 60 yards but no blood to speak of. Shortly afterwards I switched over to my faithful Interloc at the time and drilled a nice Buck, great blood trail and he only ran 20 yards. You lose a lot of penetration with most expendables that are not rear deployment designs. I think we should get all of the deer trackers to gather and run a poll. Everybody has an opinion that's mine.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 1, 2016)

I've only killed one deer so far this year with my Ramcats but I've been really impressed with the heads. You might bend a blade but you are not going to hurt the body of a Ramcat. And as stated earlier they fly great. I'm shooting the 125 grain. 1 1/2 inch cutting diameter in a fixed blade that fly every bit as good as any mechanical... You can't beat that.


----------



## spydermon (Nov 1, 2016)

SWWTV said:


> I really think most Fixed blades Broadheads are by far the best all around. I shot Muzzy for years and still think they make a great Fixed blade. Yes I shoot Ram Cats because they fly exactly as my field points and as I said before big hole in big out,  massive Blood trails and the best penetration. Most all Fix Blade Broadheads such as Muzzy, Interloc are killer heads. I shot a few different Hybrid and expendables Broadheads and to be honest I was never happy with the results. I had to have Scott Lopez track two of my deer shot with Hybrid expandable, one of the deer had a very small hole in and a big hole out. The shot was perfect and the deer only ran 60 yards but no blood to speak of. Shortly afterwards I switched over to my faithful Interloc at the time and drilled a nice Buck, great blood trail and he only ran 20 yards. You lose a lot of penetration with most expendables that are not rear deployment designs. I think we should get all of the deer trackers to gather and run a poll. Everybody has an opinion that's mine.



dang.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 1, 2016)

Ramcats look good to me, but owned by The owner of Obession bows. Not knocking just stating that seems to be very opinionated when anything that pops up referring to anything associated with Obession or Products related to Obession. Scents bows broadheads whatever it is. Just seems like a load of staff jump on here pushing products down any an all people on the forum. The holes look good on the deer though. Just............ Good luck to the RC shooters.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2016)

Hmm...I guess I'm falling behind.  I'm still hunting with last year's flavor of the month---BiPolars.  3 for 3 so far with them...so maybe I need to try something different.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 1, 2016)

I knew there would be guys jump on here with nothing to add, and that's fine, its a public forum.  

I was soliciting comments from actual guys who tried them this year, good or bad.  I've shot them for years and turned plenty of guys onto these heads before they were bought out.  Just an FYI.  You guys know I am not biased to any product.  I tell it like it is.


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 1, 2016)

I will say once again Muzzy, Interloc and RamCat, make really good Broadheads in my opinion. I have had great success with those particular Broadheads and it has nothing to do with sponsorship or owning any company. I shot and Tested the Ram Cats a couple of years ago and watched the ballistic gel test on penetration, I was impressed. Any Broadhead made will kill a deer some quicker than others with less failures.I just happen to like the shootablity and short bloody recoveries I get with RC . I will say it again and again Big Hole In Big Hole out with killer penetration with the RC, just my opinion.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 1, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> I knew there would be guys jump on here with nothing to add, and that's fine, its a public forum.
> 
> You guys know I am not biased to any product.  I tell it like it is.



I agree with you Kris. I've never gave anything but an honest opinion on here myself. Anybody that knows me very well knows I work too hard for that one shot at a big buck every year to be shooting something I don't have a lot of confidence in. I'm not going to shoot or use junk that I don't think works. And I'm not going to lie to try to get somebody to go buy junk either!

Arcus has aquired a lot of quality products. They also have a pretty good team representing them. Call it a bandwagon if you will but that bandwagon is usually loaded down with some pretty good deer at the end of the season.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah, I was already using Ramcats, already using Dead Down Wind, so those were a win/win for me on the acquisitions.  I haven't jumped ship to the Trophy Taker rest yet though.  Love my Limbdriver Pro-V's too much.  And I still have two Hoyts.  I'm only partial bandwagon guy I guess.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 1, 2016)

GADawg08 said:


> although I have yet to send one flying at a deer, I love them!!.....other than they won't fit in my quiver. By far the best flying fixed blade I've ever shot



Ramcat makes a quiver that holds them.  I like mine.   Try Amazon.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Nov 2, 2016)

I am not positive but pretty sure there are only 2 people that I know of here on the forum that have been shooting them longer than I have.  I have been 100% confident in every shot I have ever taken since putting Ramcats on the end of my arrow.  

I track wounded deer with my dogs all over the state and it's a proven fact that mechanical bh fail more times than fixed.  Time and time again I have to track for folks that actually made good shots but because the bh didn't open they got very little blood and the deer though close to where they were shot would have not been found without waiting for buzzards or smelling the stink from its decaying body and then some would never have been recovered.  A fixed head is not the cure all obviously but in my opinion and as someone that deals with wounded deer on a daily basis and has seen a ton of different scenarios I will stick with my Ramcats!  I have a a bunch of pics to prove my point on mech not opening.  

Also if anyone would like to see a few pics of deer that survived or pics of heads that didn't open my number is 9122947369.


----------



## Dbender (Nov 2, 2016)

This comment is Slightly off topic.  I must be the only one who has 3 different broadheads in my quiver.  I've never shot a head and been able to reuse one after shooting a deer, all have been slightly bent,started to whistle, just destroyed, etc.  The most popular heads around here are not necessarily the popular heads in other parts of the country.  I used to shoot some el cheapo easton 4 blades from walmart.  They did great, but everyone here made fun of them.  I went to Ohio and the same heads in "Bow country"were one of the most expensive in the store.  I don't think a head makes all that much difference!  

With that being said what makes the ramcats better than  other fixed blades?


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 2, 2016)

Dbender said:


> With that being said what makes the ramcats better than  other fixed blades?



My favorite thing about the head without a doubt is the flight.  The blade over shaft design, with such a short ferrule, provides the best flight I've found out of fixed head.  I believe the fact the blades are offset, same as a right helical fletch, also helps the head spin.  I know when I have shot through animals, the blades are always curled the direction the shaft was spinning.  I think this is one reason it creates such a massive wound channel.  I can't prove they rotate through an animal, similar to a single bevel, but I think they do.  Just my theory.  Combine the fact it flies like a dart, with a 1.5" 3 blade cut, and its just a great broadhead.  It also makes no noise in flight, and is reasonably sharp as it comes.


----------



## BlakeA23 (Nov 2, 2016)

Started using them this year. The holes these things leave are not comparable. Shot a doe Friday, she was dead 11 yards, and 10 seconds later. Pretty sure I've found something I can stick with. The montecs and hellrazors just were not giving the blood trails needed. They kill animals but they just don't give you the instant gratification a ramcat gives you. I also shoot the Chinese rage broadheads and they have been satisfying as well. You can shoot those at anything and not feel hurt if it bends or breaks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 2, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> I knew there would be guys jump on here with nothing to add, and that's fine, its a public forum.
> 
> I was soliciting comments from actual guys who tried them this year, good or bad.  I've shot them for years and turned plenty of guys onto these heads before they were bought out.  Just an FYI.  You guys know I am not biased to any product.  I tell it like it is.





BowChilling said:


> I agree with you Kris. I've never gave anything but an honest opinion on here myself. Anybody that knows me very well knows I work too hard for that one shot at a big buck every year to be shooting something I don't have a lot of confidence in. I'm not going to shoot or use junk that I don't think works. And I'm not going to lie to try to get somebody to go buy junk either!




I know both of y'all are honest folks...well...I've met Billy and have to say he's one of the nicest guys around....and I appreciated your bow review earlier in the year.

Don't mind my comments...I'm just adding peanuts from the gallery.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 2, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Hmm...I guess I'm falling behind.  I'm still hunting with last year's flavor of the month---BiPolars.  3 for 3 so far with them...so maybe I need to try something different.



I'm still killing with Rage. 

How?.... I have no idea.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 2, 2016)

Spitfire 100's kill them quite dead too.  No O rings, self locking blades, easy blade change out, 1.5" cut, easy to clean after a kill,  fly like darts, etc.

I still use original heads I've had since 05.  Simply buy replacement blades when I need them.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 2, 2016)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I'm still killing with Rage.



Great.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 2, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Spitfire 100's kill them quite dead too.  No O rings, self locking blades, easy blade change out, 1.5" cut, easy to clean after a kill,  fly like darts, etc.
> 
> I still use original heads I've had since 05.  Simply buy replacement blades when I need them.



This is great too.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 2, 2016)

To be honest, ramcats are one of the few heads I haven't tried. No particular reason, just haven't tried them yet. I've shot most heads out there from wal mart heads(dropped a doe in her tracks with a double lung shot from a $3 head lol) to slick tricks and muzzys to expandables of all makes and then some. I just keep coming back to the old spitfires. I guess I've shot them since the late 90s and just can't find a reason to stop. Lol I must be stuck in my ways.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 2, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Don't mind my comments...I'm just adding peanuts from the gallery.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 2, 2016)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I'm still killing with Rage.
> 
> How?.... I have no idea.



Me either? What caliber is that rifle that'll fit a rage down it's barrel? 

I'm kidding of course Curtis but this whole thread wasn't bashing any other broadhead. Lots of good ones out there that will kill em as dead as dead gets.

The question asked was....


Kris87 said:


> What are some of the new shooters thoughts so far on them?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2016)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I'm still killing with Rage.
> 
> How?.... I have no idea.





Bucky T said:


> Spitfire 100's kill them quite dead too.  No O rings, self locking blades, easy blade change out, 1.5" cut, easy to clean after a kill,  fly like darts, etc.
> 
> I still use original heads I've had since 05.  Simply buy replacement blades when I need them.



Great job guys!  Those are both good heads. Where's the thumbs up smiley? Aw heck, I'll use this one.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2016)

ddd-shooter said:


> To be honest, ramcats are one of the few heads I haven't tried. No particular reason, just haven't tried them yet. I've shot most heads out there from wal mart heads(dropped a doe in her tracks with a double lung shot from a $3 head lol) to slick tricks and muzzys to expandables of all makes and then some. I just keep coming back to the old spitfires. I guess I've shot them since the late 90s and just can't find a reason to stop. Lol I must be stuck in my ways.



Nothing wrong with that!  Use what works.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 2, 2016)

Zippi we all know you da man! You've told us enough!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2016)

Y'all remember the Rocky Mountain snipers?  Man, those were some good heads. I still got a few.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2016)

Why I'm da man?  Just quoting a couple guys and telling them I'm glad they like the heads they're using.  I like the looks of the ram cats too.  May have to try em.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 2, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Y'all remember the Rocky Mountain snipers?  Man, those were some good heads. I still got a few.



I do too. AKA Rage right? I think that's who bought them out with a killer advertisement plan that made them all the Rage. Get all the TV celebs shooting them and they'll sell like...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2016)

That's correct bow chilling.  The precursor to the rage, rage bought the patent.  I still have 3 left I think. Very similar to the rage SS they came out with last year.  1.5 inch cut.


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 2, 2016)

walmart sold some kind of rage look alike's a few years back for 14$ for 3 packs. I bought several of them. seem to be fine.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 2, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> walmart sold some kind of rage look alike's a few years back for 14$ for 3 packs. I bought several of them. seem to be fine.



Shoot me some pics.  I'd like to see em


----------



## yelladog (Nov 2, 2016)

gotta keep the screws tight. the one screw i took out would not go back in to change a blade.

blades bend too easily after one shot, replacements are too expensive.

ill keep shooting vortex. they are making those again now and they are tough as nails


----------



## BlackEagle (Nov 2, 2016)

BowChilling said:


> Zippi we all know you da man! You've told us enough!


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 2, 2016)

yelladog said:


> gotta keep the screws tight. the one screw i took out would not go back in to change a blade.



The blade screws are reverse thread. That really should be in bold print on the packaging.


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 2, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Shoot me some pics.  I'd like to see em



ill write you later.....

do you wear face paint when deer hunting?


----------



## yelladog (Nov 2, 2016)

BowChilling said:


> The blade screws are reverse thread. That really should be in bold print on the packaging.



yea kinda figured that out when i took it out..bad threads on screw or a bad tap.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 3, 2016)

deast1988 said:


> Ramcats look good to me, but owned by The owner of Obession bows. Not knocking just stating that seems to be very opinionated when anything that pops up referring to anything associated with Obession or Products related to Obession. Scents bows broadheads whatever it is. Just seems like a load of staff jump on here pushing products down any an all people on the forum. The holes look good on the deer though. Just............ Good luck to the RC shooters.



I switched over to Ramcats a long time before Obsession was even thinking about acquiring them.  I've shot a few broadheads in my day and I'd put the Ramcats at the top of the list.  Of the 4 critters I have shot with Ramcats, my total bloodtrail for 3 of those kills was something like 4 or 5 yards.  I shot a doe last year and she ran a long way.  The blood trail was decent but became sparse after 100 yds.  I found my broken arrow and it had only penetrated about 8 inches.  I knew something was up because I thought I had made a decent shot.  When I found the doe, I had hit her way back and had just thought my white knock buried just behind the shoulder.  Going back to the scene, I had hit a small, unseen vine and it only deflected my arrow a foot off its trajectory.  The arrow cut the vine in two and still got enough penetration to put her down.  I was impressed.     

As for staff pushing products on everyone, have you seen me pimp any Ramcats?  Did you know I was on their staff?  I use whichever products I think give me the best chance to kill a big buck.  Ramcats are one of those products.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 3, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Great job guys!  Those are both good heads. Where's the thumbs up smiley? Aw heck, I'll use this one.



You picked the bestest of the best smiley!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 3, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> ill write you later.....
> 
> do you wear face paint when deer hunting?



Face paint lol.....it's for folks who learned to hunt off of tv shows.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 3, 2016)

BowChilling said:


> Me either? What caliber is that rifle that'll fit a rage down it's barrel?
> 
> I'm kidding of course Curtis but this whole thread wasn't bashing any other broadhead. Lots of good ones out there that will kill em as dead as dead gets.
> 
> The question asked was....



The 150 grain .308 DRT edition.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 3, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Face paint lol.....it's for folks who learned to hunt off of tv shows.



But what about the folks that actually wear it on the TV shows?  Who'd they learn it from?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 3, 2016)

Duck hunters I guess.  But then again I don't even know why they wear it.  Smells horrible and dirties up the pores.


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 3, 2016)

you can thank duck commander for the face paint....although I don't see why they need it since they all can grow the heck outta some beards


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 3, 2016)

I get a kick outta the folks in the stores and restaurants in Ms and Ar. Who wear it while sitting down eating breakfast or shopping, along with their call lanyards.


----------



## Killdee (Nov 3, 2016)

I saw my first face painted on Allatona wma back in the late 60s and thought that was the dumbest thing I ever saw on a grown man, I still do... No offence to you face painters!!!
I have yet to kill a deer with the RC's but switched because of all the bragging about shooting  right with field tips, and they do and I have never shot any other fixed head I didn't have to tinker with to get close to my FT's.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 3, 2016)

I remember back in the 90's this guy in camp painted his face. He came back that evening and kicked back about 10 Budweisers, then turned up a bottle of Wild Turkey for a few pulls. 

He then went into the bunk house to get something. He never came out. Passed out cold on his rack with that greasy crap still plastered on his mug. Lol!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 3, 2016)

Killdee said:


> I saw my first face painted on Allatona wma back in the late 60s and thought that was the dumbest thing I ever saw on a grown man, I still do... No offence to you face painters!!!
> I have yet to kill a deer with the RC's but switched because of all the bragging about shooting  right with field tips, and they do and I have never shot any other fixed head I didn't have to tinker with to get close to my FT's.



 If you're not a marine sniper, the highlighted part is hammer...meet nail head


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 3, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Duck hunters I guess.  But then again I don't even know why they wear it.  Smells horrible and dirties up the pores.



I bet king killer delete don't wear the junk on his face!


----------



## Quailbird (Nov 15, 2016)

Ramcat got it done is KS!


----------



## crocket1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Took my first with a ramcat a couple weeks ago.  I love them.   Took a nice 8 in Illinois.   Sot was 17 yards and deer down in less than 30.   blood trail was great.   Zipped thru him like butter.   One blade was a little bent.  Replaced that blade and back in quiver.


----------



## Brewskis (Nov 20, 2016)

Over the last three seasons, I've shot at six deer with Ramcats and recovered six deer. I see no reason to change!


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 21, 2016)

I know some will look at this pic as a negative because the blades are bent...but you have to understand why they're curled the way they are.  This head shot through my buck yesterday, through the shoulder muscle, heart, and came out the opposite front leg, right below the joint.  The blades curl like this because it's spinning as it's cutting.  I can't prove that it curled when it hit the leg, or when it buried into the dirt, but nonetheless, it was spinning at a high rate of speed to bend all the blades in this direction.  I don't care if I have to replace the blades with the performance these heads give.  They're really unbelievable.


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 21, 2016)

SWWTV said:


> I will say once again Muzzy, Interloc and RamCat, make really good Broadheads in my opinion. I have had great success with those particular Broadheads and it has nothing to do with sponsorship or owning any company. I shot and Tested the Ram Cats a couple of years ago and watched the ballistic gel test on penetration, I was impressed. Any Broadhead made will kill a deer some quicker than others with less failures.I just happen to like the shootablity and short bloody recoveries I get with RC . I will say it again and again Big Hole In Big Hole out with killer penetration with the RC, just my opinion.





Read some very similar comments and pretty sure I remember a barrel test done from a "hybrid" head done a few years back. Its funny, you won't even mention the "hybrid" head any more. 


This Comment here is very well said.....



deast1988 said:


> Ramcats look good to me, but owned by The owner of Obession bows. Not knocking just stating that seems to be very opinionated when anything that pops up referring to anything associated with Obession or Products related to Obession. Scents bows broadheads whatever it is. Just seems like a load of staff jump on here pushing products down any an all people on the forum. The holes look good on the deer though. Just............ Good luck to the RC shooters.


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 21, 2016)

I personally would like to try all broadheads. If I had the funds, I'd have a quiver full of different heads. I shoot rage. I trust them and they've worked for me. Its just funny how "Business of the Business" affects our sport each year.


----------



## Garnto88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Robbie101 said:


> Read some very similar comments and pretty sure I remember a barrel test done from a "hybrid" head done a few years back. Its funny, you won't even mention the "hybrid" head any more.
> 
> 
> This Comment here is very well said.....




Exactly.  Glad I'm not the only one that noticed that ..


----------



## JJhunts (Nov 24, 2016)

Massive blood trails compared to cut rate broad heads I'd been using. I really like the replaceable blades(none of the big box guys carry the replacement blades near me, got the guy at my local archery shop to stock them). Made a marginal shot on a buck last year and had an insane blood trail and 50 yd. recovery.


----------

